# Purchase Peptides



## ordawg1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Exemestane and Sildenafil tested via third party mass spec .Both tested legit and properly dosed. Congrats -OD (ordawg1)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 14, 2013)

Not surprised to see this...but always great to have scientific proof.  Purchase Peptides is my go to source for peps and research chems.

Thanks for testing and posting up OD!!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 14, 2013)

very very nice. I love third party mass spec.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2013)

Purchase Peptides is definitely g2g.  I have tried the GHRP-2 and liquid letro.....


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 14, 2013)

Im a fan. Used the exmenestane  and mt2 and frag. Gonna make another longer run with the frag in a few weeks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 14, 2013)

Nothing I have had from purchase peptides has been outstanding. I cant imagine a reason to go anywhere else


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Nothing I have had from purchase peptides has been outstanding. I cant imagine a reason to go anywhere else



Holy shit typo... nothing I have gotten from purchase peptides has been anything but outstanding...is what I ment to say... I think I was typing this on the john and my 3 year old daughter walked in and I got distracted.


----------



## kwantz (Dec 15, 2013)

Do these guys ship to canada?

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 15, 2013)

kwantz said:


> Do these guys ship to canada?
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2



Yes.
_"Most Canadian orders ship express for $40"_
Shipping & Returns: Peptides | Buy peptides | Peptides for Sale | Buy Aicar | Buy Follistatin


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

good news by the OP...my wife thinks its good news also..top notch research company...


----------



## TwisT (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks brah


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 20, 2013)

TwisT said:


> Thanks brah



He lives


----------



## poppa_cracker (Dec 20, 2013)

I have to say their igf is one of the best I have ever used!!! The pumps are excruciating.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone try their quad blend? very interested. Although the dosing is confusing me, cognitive ability isn't functioning properly


----------

